# Bis er von einer Sucht spricht, müssen fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sein.



## ammarsa25

*Bis *er von einer Sucht spricht, müssen fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sein.

Ich kann den Gebrauch von "bis" nicht gut verstehen? Kann es "damit" oder "bevor" bedeuten?

Damit er von seiner Sucht spricht, .....
Bevor er von seiner Sucht spricht, .....


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist hier zeitlich gemeint.

Bevor er von seiner Sucht spricht, ..... , Ehe er von seiner Sucht spricht, Bis er von seiner Sucht spricht ...

Der Unterschied:
"Ehe" und "bevor" enden bevor er das erste Mal von seiner Sucht spricht, "bis" kann das erste Mal einschließen. Deshalb ist es nicht ganz eindeutig.
Ich würde " *Bis *er von einer Sucht spricht, ... " eher als umgangssprachlich auffassen.

Beachte:

Wenn Du es völlig wörtlich interpretierst, passt es tatsächlich nicht. Es wird aber so verwendet. Mit purer mathematischer Logik wäre es aber falsch.
Es ist eine Art Redewendung.

Korrekt wäre wahrscheinlich:
"Damit er von *einer* Sucht spricht, ....." (Korrigiert: von einer Sucht)
wenn man wörtlich interpretiert.

Oder zeitlich: Er spricht von Sucht erst, wenn mindestens 5 von 9 Kriterien erfüllt sind.


----------



## ammarsa25

@Hutschi 
Ich möchte zuerst was korrigieren, es ist "von *einer *Sucht" nicht "von *seiner *Sucht"
Ich weiß nicht, ob das auf die Bedeutung oder die Erklärung beeinflussen würde.

Andere Sache:
Im Wörterbuch steht Folgendes,
*Bis: *verwendet im Nebensatz, um den Zeitpunkt anzugeben, zu dem eine Bedingung erfüllt sein muss ≈ *bevor ... nicht*: || NB: *der Hauptsatz ist immer verneint.*

Gibt es einen Zusammenhang damit?, oder ist das etwas anders?


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Korrektur, Ammarsa. Ich bin "von einer Sucht" ausgegangen, habe mich aber an einer Stelle verschrieben. Ich habe es korrigiert.

"... Damit er von seiner Sucht spricht" ändert den Sachverhalt völlig.

Ich spreche von einer Sucht. = Ich nenne es Sucht. (im gegebenen Kontext)
Ich spreche von meiner Sucht. =  Ich spreche über die Sucht.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Es ist hier zeitlich gemeint.


Das glaube ich nicht. Er sammelt alle Kriterien, zählt sie durch, und wenn es mindestens fünf sind, spricht er von einer Sucht. Davor (hier auch nicht zeitlich gemeint) ist es noch keine.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Davor (hier auch nicht zeitlich gemeint)


Kannst Du das bitte genauer erklären?  ''Wenn es mindestens fünf sind'' klingt wie eine Zeitangabe (auch ''_noch_ keine'').


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Er sammelt alle Kriterien, zählt sie durch, und wenn es mindestens fünf sind, spricht er von einer Sucht. Davor (hier auch nicht zeitlich gemeint) ist es noch keine.


Das wäre der Fall, wenn es Menschen einer Gruppe betrifft. Aber dann würde eher "damit" dastehen.
Ich denke, er betrachtet eher den zeitlichen Verlauf bei jeweils einzelnen Patienten..


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> ''Wenn es mindestens fünf sind'' klingt wie eine Zeitangabe


Nein, es ist einfach eine erfüllte Voraussetzung (_if_ vs. _when_). Wenn es fünf sind, sind die Kriterien für eine Sucht erfüllt. "Davor", d.h , wenn es weniger sind, ist es keine.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, er betrachtet eher den zeitlichen Verlauf bei jeweils einzelnen Patienten..



Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um dieses "bis"


> *bis: *
> II, 1
> bezeichnet die zeitl. Grenze, an die das Geschehen des Hauptsatzes heranreicht
> _bis er ins Ausland fährt, will er sein Studium beendet haben _


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe eine Gruppe von Patienten. Ich habe ein Formular mit neun Kriterien. Bei jedem dieser Kriterien befindet sich ein kleines Kästchen. Ich befrage die Patienten und setze kleine Kreuzchen in die Kästchen und lege dann das Formular beiseite.

Am Ende der Aktion werte ich die Formulare aus: Ich lege alle Formulare, die vier und weniger Kreuzchen haben, nach links. Alle anderen nach rechts. Bei den rechten "spreche ich von Sucht", bei den linken nicht. Anders ausgedrückt:

"Bis ich von einer Sucht spreche, müssen fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sein."

Wo spielt da jetzt die Zeit eine Rolle?


----------



## Hutschi

Beim Sortieren der Zettel spielt die Zeit eine Rolle.
"Bis" passt aber nicht gut, weil ja die Zeit keine "echte" Rolle spielt. In diesem Kontext würde ich nicht "bis" verwenden.
Wenn doch:
Ich nehme den ersten Zettel. Noch nicht.
Ich prüfe einen Zettel nach dem anderen, jeder Vorgang dauert Zeit.
Erst, wenn ein Zettel die Bedingungen erfüllt, spreche ich von einer Sucht.
_Bis ich einen Zettel gefunden habe, auf dem die Bedingungen erfüllt sind, spreche ich nicht von einer Sucht bei einem der Patienten._

Wenn Zeit keine Rolle spielt, würde man zum Beispiel "damit" verwenden.
"Damit ich von einer Sucht spreche, müssen fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sein."


----------



## Frieder

Ich gebe dir recht, dass es mit _*damit *_einleuchtender klingt. Ich habe aber auch mit *bis *an dessen Stelle keine Probleme. Für mich ist dieses *bis* logisch und nicht zeitlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Möglich ist es vielleicht. Logische und zeitliche Bedingungen überlappen sich oft, zumal klassische Logik die Zeit nicht berücksichtigt. Erst in modernen Logiken spielt sie eine Rolle.

Ich würde es ja verstehen. Nur leicht anders interpretieren, in einer zeitlichen Logik eben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ich gebe dir recht, dass es mit _*damit *_einleuchtender klingt.


Für mich klingt "bevor" am logischsten.

Bevor er von (einer) Sucht spricht, müssen 5 Kriterien .... erfüllt sein.
= Solange nicht 5 Kriterien erfüllt sind, kann er nicht  von (einer) Sucht sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das passt, und es vereint hier Logik und Zeit.


----------



## anahiseri

mit "damit" mag der Satz einleuchtender sein, aber er bedeutet nicht genau das gleiche.
"bis" ist ein zeitliches Adverb, daran ist nicht zu rütteln. Aber hier ist das zeitliche in einem sozusagen übertragenem Sinn zu verstehen.
Ich möchte entscheiden, ob eine  Person süchtig ist. Ich schaue mir das Formular mit den neun Kästchen an.  Ich gehe langsam vor. Nr 1, nicht angekreuzt. Nr. 2, auch nicht, Nr. 3 Kreuzchen! Nr.4 auch! Das wird spannend. Noch ist nichts entschieden.Nr. 5 Kreuzchen,  zwei zu drei steht es. hm. Nr. 6 Kreuzchen. Schon 4 Kriterien sind erfüllt, aber ich kann  nicht sagen, dass die Person süchtig ist, *bis* ich fünf habe.Nr. 7 leer- Nr. 8 leer- Nr. 9. leer. Also nicht süchtig!
PS Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Hutschi  ähnlich argumentiert. (Nicht abgeguckt, Hutschi, echt! )


----------



## anahiseri

anahiseri said:


> "bis" ist ein zeitliches Adverb,


Hm. Jetzt kommen mir Zweifel. Ich kann doch sagen: von hier bis zur Post sind es 500 Meter. Raum, nicht Zeit. Oder: nimm den Filzstift und mach einen langen Strich von oben bis unten. Raum. (Nach Einstein ist Raum und Zeit das gleiche; oder so ähnlich.) usw. Wenn man diese Beispiele akzeptiert, dann doch auch den ursprünglichen über Sucht. Andererseits ist "bevor" noch zeitlicher als "bis", den man kann es im Gegensatz zu diesem Adverb nicht räumlich verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Aber der Kontext ist:  *Bis er von einer Sucht spricht, *müssen fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sein.


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> Ich kann doch sagen: von hier bis zur Post sind es 500 Meter. Raum, nicht Zeit.


Ja, "bis" kann sich auf Raum oder Zeit beziehen, aber eigentlich nicht auf eine rein logische Bedingung. Trotzdem verstehe ich den Beispielsatz so - dieser Stil gefällt mir nicht.



ammarsa25 said:


> *Bis: *verwendet im Nebensatz, um den Zeitpunkt anzugeben, zu dem eine Bedingung erfüllt sein muss ≈ *bevor ... nicht*: || NB: *der Hauptsatz ist immer verneint.*
> 
> Gibt es einen Zusammenhang damit?, oder ist das etwas anders?


Genau das ist es. Übrigens sehe ich aber mit "bevor" keinen Grund für eine Verneinung des Hauptsatzes.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Zu ›bevor … nicht‹ siehe hier:


SaiH said:


> Interessantes Thema. Der Duden klärt das so:
> 'Bevor' enthält bereits eine negative Aussage, also verwendet man normalerweise keine zusätzliche Verneinung.
> Eine Negation wird aber gesetzt, wenn der Nebensatz vor dem Hauptsatz steht und zusätzlich zur zeitlichen Aussage auch eine Bedingung zum Ausdruck gebracht wird. So wie in o.g. Beispiel mit dem Vertrag.
> Es heißt also:
> _Bevor ich den Vertrag nicht gelesen habe, unterschreibe ich ihn nicht._
> aber
> _Ich unterschreibe den Vertrag nicht, bevor ich ihn gelesen habe._


Bevor nicht fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sind, spricht er nicht von einer Sucht.


διαφορετικός said:


> Genau das ist es.


Ich glaube nicht. @ammarsa25 : Gib bitte immer den Link zur Quelle an, wenn du Online-Ressourcen zitierst.


> *2.* verwendet im Nebensatz, um den Zeitpunkt anzugeben, zu dem eine Bedingung erfüllt sein muss ≈ bevor … nicht: Das Kind darf nicht auf den Spielplatz, bis es seine Hausaufgaben fertig hat
> || NB: der Hauptsatz ist immer verneint
> bis



Passend ist folgende Definition:


> *2*. im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine Bedingung zu nennen, die erfüllt sein muss, damit etwas eintritt Ich beachte ihn nicht, bis er sich bei mir entschuldigt.
> bis






anahiseri said:


> Ich kann doch sagen: von hier bis zur Post sind es 500 Meter. Raum, nicht Zeit. Oder: nimm den Filzstift und mach einen langen Strich von oben bis unten. Raum.


Ja, Frieder könnte also argumentieren: Es muss erst so *weit* kommen, dass fünf Kriterien erfüllt sind, damit etc.


> *2*. im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine *Bedingung* zu nennen, die erfüllt sein muss, damit etwas eintritt Ich beachte ihn nicht, bis er sich bei mir entschuldigt.
> bis




Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das zeitliche Bild passt. Schwer zu entscheiden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Passend ist folgende Definition:
> *2*. im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine Bedingung zu nennen, die erfüllt sein muss, damit etwas eintritt Ich beachte ihn nicht, bis er sich bei mir entschuldigt.


 Das passt auch. Ich kann allerdings keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zur ersten Definition erkennen. Das sind Kopien aus verschiedenen Wörterbüchern.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich kann allerdings keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zur ersten Definition erkennen.





> NB: der Hauptsatz ist immer verneint


Davon ist bei der anderen Definition keine Rede. Allerdings ist auch da im angegebenen Beispiel der Hauptsatz verneint („Ich beachte ihn nicht, bis er sich bei mir entschuldigt“). Es könnte also tatsächlich sein, dass die Definitionen im Wesentlichen identisch sind. Festzuhalten bleibt jedenfalls, dass der Satz im OP keine Verneinung aufweist, weder im Haupt- noch im Nebensatz. Und da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die beiden Definitionen passen.

Er spricht nicht von einer Sucht, bis fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sind 

Der Satz würde den Definitionen entsprechen, hört sich aber irgendwie merkwürdig an.



> *2*. im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine Bedingung zu nennen, die erfüllt sein muss, damit etwas eintritt


Die Bedingung wird nicht im Nebensatz genannt. Der Nebensatz ist „Bis er von einer Sucht spricht“. Also passen die Definitionen nicht. Oder?



Schlabberlatz said:


> Passend ist folgende Definition:


Diese Aussage ziehe ich dementsprechend zurück.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Bedingung wird nicht im Nebensatz genannt. Der Nebensatz ist „Bis er von einer Sucht spricht“. Also passen die Definitionen nicht. Oder?


Beide Definitionen sind nicht sehr genau, würde ich sagen. Es steht nicht klar da, dass die Bedingung im Nebensatz stehen muss, aber vermutlich ist es so gemeint. So sieht es wenigstens in den Beispielen aus: "Nicht A, bis B." Dann wären die Definitionen unpassend.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Er spricht nicht von einer Sucht, bis fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sind
> 
> Der Satz würde den Definitionen entsprechen, hört sich aber irgendwie merkwürdig an.


Ich finde diesen Satz sogar besser als das Original!
Im Original klingt es nämlich so, als ob jemand fordere, dass im Zeitraum, der irgendwann beginnt und dann endet, "wenn er von einer Sucht spricht", fünf Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen. In Wirklichkeit ist ja gemeint, dass in diesem Zeitraum die Kriterien _nicht_ erfüllt sind. Diese Spezialität ist vielleicht das, was dem Threadstarter Schwierigkeiten bereitet hat.

"Bis S, müssen F sein."
Eigentlich gemeint: "Bis S, müssen F werden."
Noch genauer: "Sobald F (ge)worden sind, (kann) S."
Gleichbedeutend: "Wenn F noch nicht sind, (kann) nicht S."
Gleichbedeutend: "Bis F sind, (kann) nicht S." Oder: "(Kann) nicht S, bis F sind."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Es steht nicht klar da, dass die Bedingung im Nebensatz stehen muss,


Doch, doch, das steht da explizit so.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine Bedingung zu nennen"
Naja, fast explizit. Man könnte aber auch verstehen: "im Nebensatz verwendet, um im Hauptsatz eine Bedingung zu nennen".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> "im Nebensatz verwendet, um eine Bedingung zu nennen"
> Naja, fast explizit. Man könnte aber auch verstehen: "im Nebensatz verwendet, um im Hauptsatz eine Bedingung zu nennen".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das Wort "bis" wird im Nebensatz verwendet, das ist klar. Die Bedingung könnte trotzdem im Hauptsatz stehen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Das Wort "bis" wird im Nebensatz verwendet, das ist klar. Die Bedingung könnte trotzdem im Hauptsatz stehen.


Ich fasse es anders auf.


----------



## tatüta

Interessante Diskussion. Was haltet ihr von: 
"Erst wenn fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sind, spricht er von einer Suchterkrankung"


----------



## διαφορετικός

tatüta said:


> "Erst wenn fünf von neun Kriterien erfüllt sind, spricht er von einer Suchterkrankung"


Eine sehr gute Paraphrasierung: sie ist gut verständlich und zeigt sogar (mit "erst"), wie das Original (mit "bis"), einen zeitlichen Aspekt. Wenn man diesen vermeiden möchte, könnte man "erst" mit "nur" ersetzen.


----------

